# Moving because of gun laws



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Often I here or see a comment made to people who live in states with restrictive gun laws, that the should move to a gun friendly state. 

I often wonder if this is the best advise? Wouldn't it be in the interest of everybody if they stayed and worked to change the laws? If they stay and worked to change anti gun sentiment and reverse onerous gun laws in that particular state and were successful wouldn't that be the best possible out come for everybody?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is very true but people tend to want to do what is easy. Thus they leave rather than fight back. Sad I know but the EXACT reason America is in the shape it is in. No one wants to fight for anything anymore. Take the easy route and such.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Being nonconfrontational has become the societal norm. Once we stopped letting people fight, we started in on yelling, cursing, arguing etc. When verbal assault became a "thing" we lost the war.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Being nonconfrontational has become the societal norm. Once we stopped letting people fight, we started in on yelling, cursing, arguing etc. When verbal assault became a "thing" we lost the war.


I prefer to think we just lost a battle or two, we still have a whole war left to fight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

States like New York and other east cost States have become so socialist it maybe better to fight from out side the walls. Working for changes implies a belief that in the end they will do what is right. Some States have no intention of doing what is right. If a major number of the working middle class leave the void will be filled with more crime. They will get what they have coming. Look at places like CA.
In Wisconsin we fought for 20 years twice the people pasted it only to have a Governor That did CC veto it. We had to do the unthinkable here . Elect Scott Walker. Even that has turned into a never ending assault in Wisconsin.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

In the heat of Combat some Guys cut and rum and some guys stay and fight.
Why stay?
Your Job Family or you just like where you where you live despite the douche-nozzles in power.
I for one ain't going nowhere and will stand and fight:



Dear Urinal Cake,

6 months after meeting with Governor Christie's office he has finally acted on our demands. Well, almost. If you recall our January meetings I made it very clear we will be focusing on Governor Christie to act through administrative code and executive action. On Monday the governor signed an executive order to create a "New Jersey Firearm Purchase and Permitting Study Commission" and administrative code change that defines "justifiable need."

While the order doesn't deliver the level of change we would all like to see, it does pass judgement on the NJ Legislature and its leadership for laws that violate constitutional rights and are responsible for the tragic loss of life in this state. This signals a historical shift in policy and confirms we now hold the high ground in this battle for our civil liberties.

The executive order can be read here: EO-180.pdf

The proposed administrative code change can be read here: regulation-change.pdf

I would like to thank all of our supporters and members for their relentless support and activism. These actions are proof that our results-oriented activism is working!

In Liberty,
Alexander Roubian
NJ2AS President

Join there is Strength in Numbers!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh... Funny things happen when a Phat, Anti-Gun, Governor, decides to run for President.... He becomes "Re-Born" Actually he's running for VP or a DC Job under the winner's admin.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

There is a bigger picture that I think some of you are missing. Although extremely unlikely to happen, let's consider some what-ifs...

Let's pick a random, sparsely populated, geographically large state with some coastline. ( you will soon see why these criteria are important). I'm going to pick Texas. What if a lot of like-minded people united, and decided to all move there. With them, they would bring along each of their individual skills, and work ethic. Also, they would bring their money, and their economy. Slowly, but eventually, this could attract millions of like minded people to do the same, and bring with them their money, economy, skills, work ethic, and _votes._

You will have created a state with a super-majority of hard working, prosperous, freedom cherishing patriots whom would elect officials and pass laws that would reflect their values, and the minority vote of welfare loving, criminal, system-sucking, gun hating, control-lovers would be rendered irrelevant. The population increase would cause this state to obtain a huge presents in the House of Representatives, and increase the State's votes in the Electoral College. All the wile, population shift would cause the other States to loose representation in these venues.

Over the course of many years, this State would become a shining example of government and people to the rest of the nation of "how to do it right". This would either inspire other states to change for the better, or further alienate this utopia from the rest of the country. In the latter case, it would come time for independence. Texas already is one of the few states that contribute more money to the federal government than takes from it (thanks Arklatex) so, an independent economy is entirely possible. Border security would finally become reality. Gun control would finally become a memory. Having coastline means having ports, which means having efficient trade, which is essential to a thriving economy. Just think, there would be absolutely nothing the extreme left could do about it, because they would have no say so.

It is a great theory, and it all starts with "I'm moving to a state with better gun laws."


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would I rather be defenseless and put my family at risk to make a point? One can easily fight from across the river or border and live safely. You have to learn to pick your battles to survive. My choice would be to move and try to effect a change at a later time. If this is the easy way out so be it. Some things are out of my control, adapt accordingly.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sparkyprep, are you John Galt? Good post.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I always see things from a Christian point of view... Things are going to get worse, that is what the Bible teaches... no matter where you go, there is no escape, well there is one escape....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have no doubt that people in anti-gun states should stay and fight. use the Democratic process to bring change about. Stand your ground. It's your home, don't let someone destroy it. I would say the exact same thing to all of these people emigrating from Mexico and South America. It's your country, make it better. Don't rely on someone else for your freedom and prosperity.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I have no doubt that people in anti-gun states should stay and fight. use the Democratic process to bring change about. Stand your ground. It's your home, don't let someone destroy it. I would say the exact same thing to all of these people emigrating from Mexico and South America. It's your country, make it better. Don't rely on someone else for your freedom and prosperity.


America is not a democracy. Never was. It is a Republic. We need to elect officials that are truly with our best interests at heart, instead of with their bulging bank accounts in mind. 
The people have no power but to revolt. No amount of petitions or protests will sway our laws. The reasons are thus. 
1. Even if a petition receives enough signatures to mandate a vote, it will be voted down if it is not in the best interest of the lawmakers.
2. "People" are easily swayed, swooned, distracted, or placated. While each individual "person" may be wholeheartedly devoted to the cause, people in masses are stupid. Whispers of false victory, half measures presented as solutions, and "ohh shiny" disperse devoted groups like plague rats from a sinking ship.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Two schools of thought;

Stay and fight or flee to freedom.

Staying in places like NY or CA is a losing proposition, the FSAs have the upper hand on population and therefore fighting legislation is never going to work. The republicans we have are just democrat light. This also allows the state to retain their electorial college votes in the meantime which gives them national political power. 

Flee to freedom, this means uprooting everything and starting new somewhere else. If you are young and not established or in the process of retiring it is an easier process and you could make the transition to freedom easier. Fleeing to freedom denies the communist regime national political power and tax revenues. 

I am stuck behind enemy lines for now, my wife's parents are the reason she stays put and I cannot afford to maintain two households so I am here until they no longer need to be cared for or I divorce/die. 
I buy as little as possible in the NY economy to deny them the sales tax revenue, I do not make improvements to my property so my property value/ taxes don't go up and fight city hall every chance I get. I try to only support local gun stores and my friends small businesses, everything else I get from the base where I don't pay sales taxes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have transferable skills. Gun laws are only part of my reasoning to be where I am. It could always be better in that respect. I constantly write my State and Federal representatives and Senators as well as my governor. Sometimes its a fools errand but I do it any way. Donations to gun rights groups is another effective stratagy because no matter how favorable conditions are there are always those from the dark side who want to own you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> There is a bigger picture that I think some of you are missing. Although extremely unlikely to happen, let's consider some what-ifs...
> 
> Let's pick a random, sparsely populated, geographically large state with some coastline. ( you will soon see why these criteria are important). I'm going to pick Texas. What if a lot of like-minded people united, and decided to all move there. With them, they would bring along each of their individual skills, and work ethic. Also, they would bring their money, and their economy. Slowly, but eventually, this could attract millions of like minded people to do the same, and bring with them their money, economy, skills, work ethic, and _votes._
> 
> ...


That is the liberal/socialist governments plan. Except the like minded people are CRIMINAL ALIENS, and it involves the whole USA


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Retreat from challenges to individual liberty is a loosing proposition. At some point a person has to take a stand for what is right. Moving away is not a winning strategy it's a short term stop gap measure. If a person moves because they don't like the gun laws in a particular state, they will eventually find they will have no place to move to. 

I understand that hardworking liberty loving people can flee the oppression of a collective state by moving to a state that recognizes individual liberty. Yet the threat to the second amendment is not happening in states that value individual liberty or have the second amendment written into their constitution. 

The threat to individual liberty and the second amendment is happening in the states where a spread the wealth/the state knows best ideology is or has taken hold. It seems callous to think I should have a right and that right is only a privilege to somebody else simple because they live in another state.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This is very true but people tend to want to do what is easy. Thus they leave rather than fight back. Sad I know but the EXACT reason America is in the shape it is in. No one wants to fight for anything anymore. Take the easy route and such.


Yet is seems it's gotten to the point that the easy route is encouraged. How many threads have you seen where rather than offer suggestions and support the posters are telling the person to tuck tail and run. I think that's the wrong and yet it happens.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I live in one of those restrictive states. There was no non-confrontational taking the easy road. We stood in the deliberations, stated our cases to the state congress, the people & the media. The laws that came down were predetermined. Hearing us… letting us fight was just an appeasement. It was a mockery. Don’t be naive or dismissive of our efforts. We fought, but it was a joke. There were/are no minds to change. The directive comes down from Washington and the State legislators lock in step. The voices or minds of the people are meaningless.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I had to flee CA. Yes gun laws were a big big reason.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Canada only has 1400 gun related deaths per year.......in the entire country.
Take away the 1180 suicides, and the 50 accidents, that doesn't leave me with much to be concerned about on the street.

Sure, I can't pack a handgun as an EDC, but I can still own one at home.

And, the long gun registry has been scrapped. So, I'm free to purchase rifles with no database tracking them.

Do I really want to move to some crime infested city in the US? Hell no!

I hear that Chicago alone, has about 500 youth shot and killed in just one year. That is all of Canada's street shootings condensed into just 1 city.....TIMES TWO.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gang and drug wars account for most of the shooting in Chicago. Chicago had 2,589 
shootings victims last year, and it should be nearly the same for this year.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I question whether or not it is a good idea to suggest to a person that they move to another state because the don't' happen to like the gun laws in their own state. That's all, I get the feeling that sends the wrong message.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I would rather leave an oppressive state than lose my hard earned multi shot magazine equipped firearm that I paid good money for.same goes with getting a f**king permit to buy ammo!

And we did just that!.we fled Commiefornia to Wash.state,saw the BS in Wa.coming.now we live where some stupid arse politicnik wont bother us,I hope.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pakrat said:


> I live in one of those restrictive states. There was no non-confrontational taking the easy road. We stood in the deliberations, stated our cases to the state congress, the people & the media. The laws that came down were predetermined. Hearing us&#8230; letting us fight was just an appeasement. It was a mockery. Don't be naive or dismissive of our efforts. We fought, but it was a joke. There were/are no minds to change. The directive comes down from Washington and the State legislators lock in step. The voices or minds of the people are meaningless.


Some states are so infested with progressive liberal socialism in population they far outnumber freedom loving Americans (such as yourself), and will continue to elect politicians of the same mind.

One problem that Florida discovered is when these people retire a lot of them move South and corrupt their new homes, turning them into the places they left behind. 
I was forced out of my childhood home of South Florida by these parasites.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> There is a bigger picture that I think some of you are missing. Although extremely unlikely to happen, let's consider some what-ifs...
> 
> Let's pick a random, sparsely populated, geographically large state with some coastline. ( you will soon see why these criteria are important). I'm going to pick Texas. What if a lot of like-minded people united, and decided to all move there. With them, they would bring along each of their individual skills, and work ethic. Also, they would bring their money, and their economy. Slowly, but eventually, this could attract millions of like minded people to do the same, and bring with them their money, economy, skills, work ethic, and _votes._
> 
> ...


You omitting the Taco invasion that is dramatically changing the face of Texas....Just Like Barry intended it to!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I find the words "shall not be infringed" which is in the second amendment of the constitution -as well almost every states personal constitution of rights some how gets over looked by every court of law no matter how big or small.


----------

